# Settle an argument on a Webley



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought this decades ago, a WWII Webley .380/.38 S&W. It's in very good condition. A Friend say's it's worth in the $300.00 to $400.00 range. I say it's worth considerably more than that. Who is correct? Thanks!


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

With the recent spike in prices (check GB) thats what they WERE bringing but now they're all over the board!!!!

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Prove ir was an issued WWII British army and who it was issued to would increase the value


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

Based on your photo I would estimate $600 to $900. There are many Webley boards out there. Run your SN# through one of them for a more definitive answer.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

tony pasley said:


> Prove ir was an issued WWII British army and who it was issued to would increase the value


Extremely long row to hoe.
Not sure of the availability of issue info for wartime Mk IVs, unlike the earlier officer purchased kit!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------

